# Kahn I will see you at the Rainbow Bridge



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought by little buddy was having another round of Pano as he was being lazy and was favoring his one leg. I gave him the meds the vet had given me in preperation and he seemed fine. He was sleeping beside me earlier when I visited the forums. He was snoring like he does somtimes. At least that is what I thought. His breathing became labored after he got up to get a drink. I got him to the vet and they gave him benadryl and steroids because his throat was swelling shut. They said his o2 was 98% and for me to get him to Leesburg VA to get surgery done on him as they did not have a experienced surgon on hand. I got there asap and got him in the truck and started driving. He hopped up on the front seat and just looked at me. His tongue was turning purple! I spun around and hauled ass back to the vet and they had everything ready when we went in. I was petting him on the table while they tried to get a tube in and his heart stopped. I watched them do CPR on him and get a tube into him. It was to late. 

It was way way to soon... He was only 6 and a half months old.... I will sorly miss you...


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my god.... no. Not that poor little baby... I am so so so sorry.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG I AM SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE! How heart breaking, I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor little guy, it was way too early, RIP Kahn :teary:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG!!!! My heart aches for you....I am so sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

How awful. You have my deepest sympathy. Way too young to go... I hope you're holding up ok.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel like puking, my head hurts, and my house feels empty....


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh my.. im so sorry.. he is in a good place though.. i hope you feel better.. so sorry.. RIP boy..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

R3C0NWARR10R said:


> I feel like puking, my head hurts, and my house feels empty....


I wonder how poor Reno is going to handle his buddy being gone


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So young. I am sorry for your loss of Kahn. To lose any beloved pet is difficult, and to lose them when they are so young -- there are no words. We lost our Baer at 20 months a few years ago, and I always wonder what he could have been had he been given a chance to live. I think God gave him to us because he knew his life would be short and he would need someone to love and care for him. We gave him a wonderful life in the short time we had him, as I am sure you did for Kahn. Dogs don't understand quantity of live, but they do know the quality! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I wonder how poor Reno is going to handle his buddy being gone


Right now he is destroying everything he can get his mouth on. I keep having to distract him. He seems rather lost right now.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear this. Did the vet do any sort of necropsy to find out what happened? Especially with another pup in the house, my concern with such a strange occurrence would be some sort of toxin or other possible hazzard that he got into.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear you lost your boy, I love reading your stories about them. Was it an allergic reaction to the pain meds?


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Did the vet do any sort of necropsy to find out what happened? Especially with another pup in the house, my concern with such a strange occurrence would be some sort of toxin or other possible hazzard that he got into.


They cut his throat the rest of the way open and we looked to see what was there. There was nothing but swollen tissue. His ENTIRE throat had swollen. They did some test and said it showed him having an allergic reaction. BUT TO WHAT? We had done NOTHING different in the last few days. I kill all the bees nest that are around I have the house sprayed for bugs. Right now my only guess is that he possibly licked a toad. Still the amount of time it took to have the reaction though. After that I really couldnt stand to be in the room anymore. I had to leave.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Gsdldy said:


> Im so sorry to hear you lost your boy, I love reading your stories about them. Was it an allergic reaction to the pain meds?


Unless he had all of a sudden became allergic to them I dont believe so.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

omg I am so sorry! What a horrible thing to have happen! My prayers are with you. ((HUGS))


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

****...im sorry. your story ruined my day. my puppy is about the same age as your little guy, and i can't imagine going through that. my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so sad for you. No words to make you feel better. Just so very sorry.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your tragic loss,,this is awful hugs to you all ((


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh I could not even imagine. I am so, so sorry to hear of this loss. What a horrible experience to go through. I hope you find peace in the loving life you provided for him in his short time here.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry hun  I hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss! I can't imagine losing my puppy who is about the same age! You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to you I cannot imagine the pain and loss you must be feeling.
Rest in Peace Kahn only the good die young XXX


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw your pano post this morning, I never, ever expected this recent thread.
I am _so_ sorry for you and your family. 
Rest in Peace, Kahn... :halogsd:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Poor little guy...

You have all of our sympathies.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a tragedy, I am so sorry...
Who would think that we can lose them so quickly. It sounds like this was a severe allergic reaction.

Run free sweet Kahn... Just a baby...


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

Rest Peacefully Kahn. Hope you are playing with Poohbear and the other pups who went before you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG..... There really are no words... I am so very, very sorry for your loss...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs:

I am so SO sorry for your loss. you and your family will be in my thoughts

rest in peace Kahn :halogsd:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. My thoughts are with you. Run free baby Kahn xx


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
Such a young pup, and so quick.
My thoughts are with you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry this happened. Any idea what he might have been allergic to? Poor little guy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: I was shocked when I read about your baby on another thread. I'm so sorry to hear about little Kahn, my condolences to you and all who loved him.

Run free at the Bridge Kahn!


----------

